# Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future pet



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Female Maybe? I want a Male. I am trying to find one.




























NO Rats Were Harmed in the Taking of these Picturesâ€¦.lol. 
Iâ€™ve Always Wanted to Say something like that.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

it looks like she has nipples therefor makin her a girl...so i think its a girl.
but i can be mistaken.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

Yeah, unless those spots are something other than nipples, that's a girl...


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

That's a girl.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

I thought they were nipples but he/she has a few spots like that everywhere. and they are all the same color. also, to make it clear. I can sex a rat just the spots were confusing me.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

Girl...using the anogenital method which is the most accurate method of all.

So now that we have sexed your baby and it isn't male, I guess she gets dumped back in with the other feeders? Sigh.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

No, I am not like that at all. You all think I am the Friggin Devil When it comes to them. I still want her. And I am keeping her.
Also, I am rescuing some more from in the next few weeks.

i am trying to save some more by eventually getting a ferret nation. than i can have a bunch.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

Up to twelve, keep in mind though you have to afford vet bills for when they get sick. Of course you should already be able to considering how many your household has.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

And you will be spaying/neutering them? Or will you now be getting all females?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

For anyone curious about sexing with the anogenital method, its the distance between the genitals and the anus.

Girl at 5 days

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









(note there is very little space between her anus and genitals)
Boy at 5 days








(note that there is a much bigger space between anus and genitals as this is where the scrotum will eventually develop. Often their "bump" is larger as well)

Girl at 8 days








Boy at 9 days









Girl at 24 days








Boy at 24 days


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

You can see a little schmeckle on that 24 day boy! Goodness gracious, rats just have no sense of modesty, do they? lol

Also, Matt, what do you mean by a ferret nation? You confused me there.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*



KimmiesGuineas said:


> You can see a little schmeckle on that 24 day boy! Goodness gracious, rats just have no sense of modesty, do they? lol
> 
> Also, Matt, what do you mean by a ferret nation? You confused me there.


A Ferret Nation is the newest ratcage of choice.
They are huge (48" tall but there's a shelf on the bottom which adds to overall height, 30" long and 24" deep). 
Most people have the 2 sections, with big doors that open up completely. 

Here's mine


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

That is one heckuva cage! My goodness, they must love that!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*



KimmiesGuineas said:


> That is one heckuva cage! My goodness, they must love that!


Best part is it's sooo easy to clean.


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*



Forensic said:


> KimmiesGuineas said:
> 
> 
> > That is one heckuva cage! My goodness, they must love that!
> ...


If you don't mind my asking, was it expensive?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*



KimmiesGuineas said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > KimmiesGuineas said:
> ...


In store they usually sell for 229 USD unless there's a good - rare - sale on. You can get them online on EBay for about 191 USD including shipping or right now from ferret.com I think it's about 159 USD including shipping.


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

Thank you!


----------



## jcapicy (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

I almost bought a ferret nation cage, but found a Pets USA Deluxe ferret home for $130 and it is great. We wrapped it in aluminum mesh in case a smaller female is introduced to prevent any chance of escape, but it is 61" Tallx36"x36" and can house up to 22 rats per the 2 Cubic feet per rat rule. But we only have 9 in there and they absolutely love it. and it has a rolling base making it 67 inches tall. It takes us about 30 mins to completely clean it. it has 7 1footx 3 foot shelves, 3 ramps, and a ferret hanging play house.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Female Maybe?This is NOT for Breeding, its for my future*

www.ferret.com 

had FN 142 model for 150$ + 6.99$ shipping......so about 160$ total 

The shipping hasn't been very fast though. It took a week to process the order, and I'm guessing it will take another week or two to get here but seriously you can beat that price! 

errr........ I'll let you know if/when it comes and in what condition  It seems like a reputable site though


----------

